# Actor/Movie game



## KenpoTex (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay, I'm sitting here at work and I'm bored so here's a new game:

One person names an actor/actress, and then a movie in which he/she plays.
The next person to post then names another actor/actress that played in _the same movie_ that the previous poster listed.  Then, they list a movie that their actor actress played in.

For example:

If I say: Owen Wilson, Wedding Crashers

The next poster might say: Vince Vaughn, Mr. and Mrs. Smith

At which point the next person could say: Angelina Jolie, Gone in 60 Seconds

etc.  Got it?  Okay here we go...

--------------------

Wesley Snipes, Passenger 57


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 16, 2008)

Wesley Snipes Demolition Man


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2008)

Sandra Bullock; Miss Congeniality


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 16, 2008)

Michael Caine, Secondhand Lion

(BTW, Terry, you should have named an actor other than Snipes who played in Passenger 57 and then a movie that your actor played in )


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2008)

Kyra Sedgwick; "Phenomenon"


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

Forrest Wittaker - Fast Times At Ridgemont High 

(wanna make this REALLY challenging pick an earlier movie by the star named... :uhyeah: ) 

(or not :idunno: )


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2008)

Jennifer Jason Leigh;"eXistenz"


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

Jude Law - Cold Mountain


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 16, 2008)

Nicole Kidman, Days of Thunder


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2008)

Tom Cruise - Rain Man


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2008)

Nicole Kidman; "Days of Thunder" 

EDIT: Snap *tex* .  I went away to help the missus make the bed before hitting the Submit button and lost out it seems .


Okay ... new pick ...

Dustin Hoffman; "Marathon Man"


----------



## morph4me (Aug 16, 2008)

Roy Scheider "Jaws"


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2008)

Richard Dreyfuss - Close Encounters


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

Marsha Mason - The Goodbye Girl


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2008)

Paul Benedict; "Attack of the 50ft Woman"


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

Jeffery Jones - Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2008)

Mia Sara; "Timecop"


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Mia Sara; "Timecop"


:fanboy: Nuff said!

Bruce McGill - Sum Of All Fears
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0569226/


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2008)

Ben Afleck; "Dare Devil" {sighs at the 'gift' I've just given the next poster }.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 16, 2008)

Colin Farrell - Alexander


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Colin Farrell - Alexander


wrong gift there guy...  

Brad Pitt - Fight Club


----------



## Kreth (Aug 16, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> wrong gift there guy...


:idunno:



> Brad Pitt - Fight Club


Brad Pitt wasn't in Alexander. Are you thinking of Troy?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

Kreth said:


> :idunno:
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt wasn't in Alexander. Are you thinking of Troy?


 :duh: yeah 

Also think... Daredevil, think female in daredevil... think hot female in red outfit in daredevil... think hot female in red outfit using sai's in daredevil... that was the gift.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 16, 2008)

Kreth said:


> :idunno:
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt wasn't in Alexander. Are you thinking of Troy?


He was also in Angelina


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 16, 2008)

okay, getting back on track...Alexander was the last one posted (that conformed to the rules  ) 

Rosario Dawson, Sin City


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> okay, getting back on track...Alexander was the last one posted (that conformed to the rules  )
> 
> Rosario Dawson, Sin City


Bruce Willis -- Unbreakable


----------



## morph4me (Aug 16, 2008)

Samuel L Jackson "187"


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

John Heard; "The Pelican Brief"


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2008)

Denzel Washington, Man on Fire


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

Christopher Walken; "The Dead Zone"


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Christopher Walken; "The Dead Zone"


Tom Skerrit -- Alien


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 17, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Tom Skerrit -- Alien


 
Ian Holm - From Hell


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Tom Skerrit -- Alien


 
Yeah! Dallas :huzzar:.  That's where the first half of my username came from ... er ... the bit I don't use so noone knows what I'm talking about :lol: .

Back to the quiz:

Heather Graham; "Lost In Space"


----------



## Jenna (Aug 17, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Yeah! Dallas :huzzar:.  That's where the first half of my username came from ... er ... the bit I don't use so noone knows what I'm talking about :lol: .
> 
> Back to the quiz:
> 
> Heather Graham; "Lost In Space"


William Hurt  - Into the Wild [great show!]  Am I playing right??  Hey you guys are just looking up imdb.. nobody could know all these films, right? J


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Hey you guys are just looking up imdb.. nobody could know all these films, right? J


 
Who would do such a thing? ... :angel:

Kristen Stewart; "Panic Room"


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Yeah! Dallas :huzzar:.  That's where the first half of my username came from ... er ... the bit I don't use so noone knows what I'm talking about :lol: .
> 
> Back to the quiz:
> 
> * Heather Graham; "Lost In Space*"


HUH? If I recall the rules are... name an actor associated with the movie the previous actor was in and name a movie with that associated actor THEN with the "new" actor/actress name a co-star and their movie... or did I get it wrong... again?? 

i.e. Christopher Walken -- Dead Zone
     Tom Skerrit (who played the sheriff in the movie) -- Alien 
     Sigorney Weaver (who played Ripley in the Alien movie) -- Ghostbusters 
      Dan Akroyd -- and so on... 

??? 

And yes, there are those of us talented few who DO know all those movies... :uhyeah:


----------



## Jenna (Aug 17, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Who would do such a thing? ... :angel:
> 
> Kristen Stewart; "Panic Room"


Oooh the wonderful Jodie Foster - Contact


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

No, you're not wrong *Caver* that was my understanding too.  An actor/actress is named along with a film they are in.  The next poster then comes up with an actor/actress who was in that film as well and names another film they were in.  And so the chain grows.

Tom Skerrit -- Alien which also starred Ian Holm
Ian Holm - From Hell  which also starred Heather Graham
Heather Graham; "Lost In Space" which also starred William Hurt
William Hurt - Into the Wild which also starred Kristen Stewart
Kristen Stewart; "Panic Room"

Where did I/we slip up?  Or have I misunderstood what you were saying?


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

To continue on from:

Jodie Foster; "Contact"
Tom Skerrit; "Alien"

Huzzar - a circle is made .


----------



## Kreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Ian Holm - The Fifth Element :lol:


----------



## morph4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Bruce Willis - The Sixth Sense


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

Milla Jovovich; "Resident Evil"


----------



## Kreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Michelle Rodriguez - Fast and the Furious


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2008)

Vin Diesel; "Pitch Black"


----------



## Big Don (Aug 17, 2008)

Keith David; "Armageddon"


----------



## morph4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Billy Bob Thornton - Mr. Woodcock


----------



## Kreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Susan Sarandon - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 17, 2008)

Tim Curry - Legend

...wow, we've managed in a short time to mention the three movies Mia Sara has been in.  Weird.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2008)

Tom Cruise, Collateral


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Tom Cruise, Collateral


Jamie Fox -- Ray


----------



## Kreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Terrence Howard - Iron Man


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2008)

Jeff Bridges, White Squall


----------



## Big Don (Aug 17, 2008)

Ryan Phillippe, Cruel Intentions


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 18, 2008)

Sarah Michelle Geller; "Scooby Do"


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 18, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Sarah Michelle Geller; "Scooby Do"


 
Matthew Lillard - SLC Punk


----------



## Big Don (Aug 18, 2008)

Devon Sawa, Idle Hands, (a hilarious, if crappy movie)


----------



## elder999 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Paul Benedict; "Attack of the 50ft Woman"


 
Frances Fisher: _Unforgiven_


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Frances Fisher: _Unforgiven_


 Morgan Freeman - Shawshank Redemption


----------



## morph4me (Aug 18, 2008)

Tim Robbins -  Mystic River


----------



## elder999 (Aug 18, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Tim Robbins - Mystic River


 

Tom Kemp;_Primary Motive_


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 19, 2008)

Judd Nelson, The Breakfast Club


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Judd Nelson, The Breakfast Club


John Kapelos -- Roxanne


----------



## morph4me (Aug 19, 2008)

Steve Martin - Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Steve Martin - Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


Michael Caine -- Educating Rita


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 20, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Michael Caine -- Educating Rita


 Christan Bale- - American Psycho


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 20, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> Christan Bale- - American Psycho


 uh oh scratch that i did it wrong.  my bad.


----------

